# OEM wheel database - PLEASE LOOK OVER



## penclnck (Jan 27, 2003)

http://4130-products.com/step/wheels/index.html 
I've just done a little updating on my OEM wheel database.
Please take a look and see if you can offer any info that I'm missing (wheel names are what I'd like to get most). There is a link at the bottom of every page to email me.
If you think this project is worth while, then feel free to keep this post bumped up.
Thank you and enjoy.
**** updated 20 Jan @11PM ****


_Modified by penclnck at 10:40 PM 1-20-2005_


----------



## RDY4TKF (Nov 6, 2002)

*Re: OEM wheel database - PLEASE LOOK OVER (penclnck)*

Under "A3" you forgot the BBS Pinifarina. They were on the VR6 GTI


----------



## rpaller (Jan 5, 2001)

*Re: OEM wheel database - PLEASE LOOK OVER (penclnck)*

You are missing the Charleston's for the B5. See the Project B5 here on the 'tex for pictures. Original manufacturer was Zender. You are also missing the 15" Adelaide that was offered on the B5 from 98(9)-00 (early 01, maybe?).


----------



## PassatWheels (Feb 22, 1999)

*Re: OEM wheel database - PLEASE LOOK OVER (penclnck)*

What a great idea! 
I think that wheel choice (along with color) make or break a car...
For the definitive Phaeton wheel gallery you should check this out. It is managed by PanEuropean...the 'tex moderator who runs a tight ship over in the Phaeton forum.
Thanks for doing this! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## penclnck (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: OEM wheel database - PLEASE LOOK OVER (penclnck)*

There are a lot of wheels I've not come across, it is sort of an ongoing project. 
Where I need help the most is with the names of wheels I've got but don't know what they are called. Following that, the wieght of the bare rims would be nice. 
Thank you.


----------



## placenta (Jun 3, 2003)

sticky this


----------



## penclnck (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: OEM wheel database - PLEASE LOOK OVER (penclnck)*

Bitty bump up... will be adding 3 more wheels to it tonight.
Please look it over and if you know the name of a wheel that I've got posted, please let me know.
Again, feel free to bump this post up if you think it is worthy.


----------



## jeece (Apr 18, 2003)

*Re: OEM wheel database - PLEASE LOOK OVER (penclnck)*

You're missing the Snowflakes and those:








(it's my pic, you can borrow it and edit it if needed, no prob!)
No idea of how they're called though.


----------



## RnB_BTS (Feb 4, 2004)

*Re: OEM wheel database - PLEASE LOOK OVER (jeece)*

The five starish beetle wheel under mk4 is called the "take 5"


----------



## gti24guy (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: OEM wheel database - PLEASE LOOK OVER (RnB_BTS)*

mk2 BBS RS's ??


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: OEM wheel database - PLEASE LOOK OVER (jeece)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jeece* »_You're missing the Snowflakes and those:








(it's my pic, you can borrow it and edit it if needed, no prob!)
No idea of how they're called though.









Zandvoort (available in 13 on the mk2, 14 on the B3 passat)


----------



## C7rONi3x (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: OEM wheel database - PLEASE LOOK OVER (L33t A2 Jetta)*

dont know the names of any of these but stock on mk3 vr6:
























the ones on the black car on the right








mk3 2.0 Votex brand wheels:








mk2 bottle caps .. i think they came on mk2's not sure








stock corrado SLC BBS wheels








rare 15" from 93 GTi in canada


----------



## penclnck (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: OEM wheel database - PLEASE LOOK OVER (L33t A2 Jetta)*

I've got the Zandvoort now along with a few other new-to-the-list wheels. 
http://4130-products.com/step/wheels/ 
Some other wheels have been added as well. Updates come as I find them.


----------



## vwbora1 (Sep 15, 2000)

*Re: OEM wheel database - PLEASE LOOK OVER (penclnck)*

The very bottom MKIV wheel is called Bugatti.
Eric


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

A correction on the Zandvoort (A2) wheel, it is 13x5.5
It was also available on the B3 Passat in the listed 14x6 specs


----------



## ewheeler (Aug 22, 2002)

*Re: (L33t A2 Jetta)*

On the B5 second row first left is call the Michigan. Eight spokes.


----------



## volksportguy72 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: (ewheeler)*

Nice thread. I had no idea that what I know as "teardrops" were called Silverstones. For Mk2's: missing the snowflakes, BBS for GTI, BBS for GLI, and those weird looking "P" slotted rims; for Corrado: missing G60 BBS...


----------



## Verbotn (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: (volksportguy72)*

Your inclusion of the Le Castellets doesn't note that they also came in 15"x6" size as well. These larger ones are forged and weigh in at just over 15lbs apiece. I cannot comment on whether the 14" models are forged or not. They only came to north america on Canadian model 1992 Passat Syncro's (note my sig) though were available on other models overseas. It seems you also are missing the Estoril model, which is also a 15"x6" wheel as pictured in the following link. Scroll down a bit for pic.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1141731


----------



## penclnck (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: (volksportguy72)*

The "OEM Volkswagen alloy wheels" is missing many wheels, I know this. I yet to have any A1 wheels, only 1 Phaeton wheel is listed and there is at least 1 other Vanagon wheel I don't have.... so I know I don't [x] wheel listed.
Would you like to help get [x] wheel listed? All you need is said wheel and a digital camera to get started. 
- The image needs to be at least 800 X 600 in size. GIF, JPG or PNG only.
- Clean wheels prefered, dirty wheels accepted.. I've replaced a couple of pics with cleaner/better looking wheels that I've come across. If you have a better example of a wheel I've got listed, take a picture and submit it (email it to me).
- When I take a pic, the top and bottom of the frame has the tire in it. Move in until the tire is just getting cropped out at the top and bottom. Be to the left/right side of the wheel a little, and be looking down some as well. DON'T be centered up with the wheel, this make it look flat. Take a look at my pics and you will see 99% of them follow the 3 basic rules there (full of tire, off to the side, looking down).
- I now carry my camera with me everywhere, never know, I might run across an old Rabbit GTi in the Wallyworld parking lot. Soon I might start running VWs off the road so I can get a pic of a new wheel.








- The email address to submit pics is listed at the bottom of every wheel page.
- I try to cross referance info submitted to me before I add it. I'd rather wait a while to post wheel name or such until I can double check it. Some times this can take a while. Info submit is reviewed, but if I can't confirm it, I feel it is best to leave it out until I can.
Thank you.


_Modified by penclnck at 12:47 PM 1-2-2005_


----------



## Blown05GLI (Nov 14, 2004)

*Re: (penclnck)*

would be cool if you included the sizing they came in too.


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Re: OEM wheel database - PLEASE LOOK OVER (penclnck)*

Added to:
OEM Wheel Info, Weights & Photos, which is in FAQ Wheel Tech.


----------



## weather147 (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: OEM wheel database - PLEASE LOOK OVER (penclnck)*

Your also missing these that came stock on 04' GTI's with 16" wheels... Have yet to determine their name. Also I beleive they are in the 05' model GTI's as well with 16" wheels.


----------



## penclnck (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: OEM wheel database - PLEASE LOOK OVER (penclnck)*

A few more wheels added, fixed some HTML code... bump'in
http://4130-products.com/step/wheels/ 
As always, if you have any info, please email it to me.
Thank you.


----------



## weather147 (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: OEM wheel database - PLEASE LOOK OVER (weather147)*

Anyone know what this wheel is named? Who it's made by? Etc... I will take a closer look at them when I get a chance to see if I can make out any more details on them. Have now seen them on the 05 model as well. Guessing they will only be used on 04 and 05 model years when equipped with the 16" wheels. They definitely seem to be pretty rare as I have seen almost none out there so far.


_Quote, originally posted by *weather147* »_


----------



## macheteXkid (Sep 10, 2003)

*Re: OEM wheel database - PLEASE LOOK OVER (penclnck)*

Good idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You forgot A1 though.


----------



## penclnck (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: OEM wheel database - PLEASE LOOK OVER (macheteXkid)*

A1s not forgotten... just not found. I put up wheels as I find them.
If you know the name of any given wheel I have listed, please let me know.
Thank you.


----------



## itb76 (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: OEM wheel database - PLEASE LOOK OVER (C7rONi3x)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C7rONi3x* »_mk2 bottle caps .. i think they came on mk2's not sure










The bottle caps are 14x6, 4x100, came on GTIs & GLIs 87-89 at least.
Good lookin' page!


----------



## penclnck (Jan 27, 2003)

More updates done to the OEM wheel database. Started to put in center cap part numbers as well now.
Could use some help with bare rim weight! If you've got an rim sitting around your house, toss it on a good scale.
Thank you.


----------



## 04silverstone18 (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (penclnck)*

i have the wheels about 5 posts up, the 16" 5 star, back of wheel says its made by borbet, i agree its pretty rare, ive only seen 1 other car than mine with them, both 04's


----------



## cravnpup (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (04silverstone18)*

I've got those wheels. I've seen them on a few other GTI's in the area as well (2004+).. They do say Borbet on the back, and are 16x7 I believe... You feel like weighing yours? I don't have a scale..


----------



## cravnpup (Dec 11, 2001)

*Re: (cravnpup)*

Sorry, they're 16x6.5..


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: OEM wheel database - PLEASE LOOK OVER (penclnck)*









Phoenix








Daytona








Montreal I
You need pictures of the 2002-2003 Passat W8 non sport package wheel. It is a 6 spoke 16in desgn with spokes kinda like a Montreal I. They are commonly called Ronals by the B5 crew, though that is just the manufacturer name. 
There is also a really good post going in the Phaeton forum with wheel and wheel names.


----------



## MyblackVR6gti (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: OEM wheel database - PLEASE LOOK OVER (CoolWhiteWolfsburg)*

the reggaes you have listed as A3 wheels should be MK4 wheels


----------



## weather147 (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: (cravnpup)*

Yep, they are indeed 16x6.5" They do say Borbet on the inside... Anyone have any more info on these VW wheels?


----------



## weather147 (Oct 25, 2002)

*Re: OEM wheel database - PLEASE LOOK OVER (weather147)*

Anyone figure out the name of these OEM wheels yet?


















_Modified by weather147 at 11:39 PM 5-3-2005_


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

*Re: OEM wheel database - PLEASE LOOK OVER (weather147)*









Helios, 19in Driver Gear accessiory wheel. Check phaeton forums for more into, there is a post with a good number of your nameless Phaeton wheels.


----------



## GolfMedic (May 20, 2001)

*Re: OEM wheel database - PLEASE LOOK OVER (penclnck)*

17 x 7 Tocatta
http://drivergear.vw.com/vw_as...z.jpg


----------



## captain spaulding (Oct 31, 2001)

*Re: OEM wheel database - PLEASE LOOK OVER (weather147)*

mesh a3 wheel on the bottom right is a bbs rn


----------



## B_artman (Jul 28, 2001)

*Re: OEM wheel database - PLEASE LOOK OVER (ToqureinTuner)*

the mk3 Imola wheel was also available as a15x6 with chrome star outline and black inside for the 1994 canadian market. only about 400 sets sold in canada only.


----------



## ShadowRabbit6 (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: OEM wheel database - PLEASE LOOK OVER (weather147)*

bump http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sin bar (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: OEM wheel database - PLEASE LOOK OVER (ShadowRabbit6)*

bump for a much needed update.
anyone have a better link to an oem wheel database?


----------



## alexgti25 (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: OEM wheel database - PLEASE LOOK OVER (weather147)*

sweet


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

FWIW: This wheel is an Audi wheel:
http://www.4130-products.com/w....html
You can add this to the "Mk1" wheels:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4399370


----------



## Mash (Aug 2, 2001)

*Re: OEM wheel database - PLEASE LOOK OVER (sin bar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sin bar* »_bump for a much needed update.
anyone have a better link to an oem wheel database?

Some of the used wheel dealers have pix online:
http://www.wheelcollision.com/vw.htm


----------

